# Whats the best



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

xysportI am looking for a atv in the 350-400 range I want to use it to snowblow a drive and stuff like that.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a kawasaki praire 360 and it is great. Suzukis and arctic cats are pretty tough too


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks i was thinking about getting on of those they sound like there good machines and there at a good price.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I love my Arctic Cat 400. I had a Yamaha Wolverine for years that was awsome as well.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I had a arctic cat 400 manual. I thought it was the best thing. But it was 2/wd. So I sold it and bought a arctic cat 500 4x4 auto. I love the cats but it is my personal opinion.

My New 2000 Arctic Cat 500 4x4









The old 2000 Arctic Cat 400 2x4 BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN FOR SURE!


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I have always liked the sportsmans. they might be the heaviest quads too, so that helps.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

How many miles do you usualy drive a atv too? And does anyone this is a good deal 2006 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI w/only 126 mi. Excellent cond and perfectly maintained. Recently had first service. Included are Polaris Winch, 60" snow plow, front & rear tube bumpers, rear rack extender, tow hitch. $5700 OBO. Oxford, ME
Picture 1(16 kb)


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

the price is probally reasonable, I havent kept up on atv prices, but a quad with only 126 miles is brand new. I have at least 8000 on my 97 sportsman 500 and it still runs like a champ.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks its nice to have a second apinion.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

how do you get the picture in


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

lets try this once more


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*330 atp*

I have a 330 ATP...at my dads place we have two polaris 500's....I like the power they have and speed but this ATP has low down power for pushing/pulling that is just awesome...my neighbor has a 660 grizzly and mine out pushes his....same plow system on int....just my opinion but if your using if for work and not riding trails then go get an atp and enjoy.....:bluebounc


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

look at the pic in the corner next to my K20fisher thats the quad im looking at


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

sorry it didnt work


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Humvee27;522501 said:


> I have a 330 ATP...at my dads place we have two polaris 500's....I like the power they have and speed but this ATP has low down power for pushing/pulling that is just awesome...my neighbor has a 660 grizzly and mine out pushes his....same plow system on int....just my opinion but if your using if for work and not riding trails then go get an atp and enjoy.....:bluebounc


one of my best friends has a 330 magnum. It has alot of low end. He has the glacier 48" minute mount plow on it. It is a nice atv but it doesnt have enough umph and power that I need/want. Plus I like the looks of mine it looks stronger with all the steal grill and stuff. Ya atp's are good work quads with the dump box. I use it for work and play so I would rather have the back rack. I am thinking about getting another atv this spring for a second one. I am looking at the DVX 400


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm a pretty big polaris fan after having owned a 500 for close to 15 years....the ATP I have was a demo unit that I tested out for a local dealership hauling hay racks and using for working up remote areas with a disk....it isn't fast, about 35 top end, but it has the power in just the right spots for me....it almost never spins the tires until it bottoms out...lol..I also use the dump box often..usually for dropping hay for the horses...just ride up, hit the lever, and go.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been meaning to ask how much can that dump box hold?? And does it dump manually or electronically?


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*it's supposed to hold 250lbs I think but....*



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;525807 said:


> I have been meaning to ask how much can that dump box hold?? And does it dump manually or electronically?


I have put almost 600 pounds in it (on level, smooth ground) (hauling salt bagspayup) and not had a problem with it...I have a manual dump. It's pretty nice because you can reach the lever from the seat....:bluebounc


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Guys look at my avtar or what ever its the quad i might buy


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

It's not bad looking. Do you have a bigger picture?


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

honda formans r pretty good machines to the newer ones also come with power steering


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

chevykid;526166 said:


> honda formans r pretty good machines to the newer ones also come with power steering


I had either the chance to buy a 2000 honda foreman 450es full time 4x4 manual with 1500kmis on it or my 2000 arctic cat 500 auto 4x4 with 1013kmis on it. the honda was $2200 or the arctic cat was $1800.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*reasonable price*



K20Fisher;526020 said:


> Guys look at my avtar or what ever its the quad i might buy


I think that your probably looking at a good price on that atv (if that is the one you quoted earlier in the post)...I bought mine last summer for 4700 with 200 for the mount and plow (swisher)....even if you don't do anything more then your driveway you will realize how much nicer it is to use then a shovel or snowblower...I have over 600 miles on it now and most of that came this winter...good luck with making a decision....


----------



## lubricity (Jan 15, 2007)

well I went from a 450 Foreman to a 660 Grizzly. All I can say is WOW.
I see you are in Maine. So big snows. Well the Grizzly just walks right through any size snow like it isn't there.


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

i like the sporsmans, ive had 3 of them and i love them. wide stance and the best suspension out there, the low range on them is great and the powers always there. is the 1 your looking at a 500? if so id say go for it IMO. there great trail quads to


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Started out looking at a 500 and ended up with the AC 650 H1, it pushes great but now I want more power so _trying_ to talk the wife into letting me trade it in on a ThunderCat 1000. So far she's got her heels dug in pretty good:crying:


----------

